
The "F" word Silicon Valley loves and hates - turoczy
http://www.npr.org/2012/06/19/155005546/failure-the-f-word-silicon-valley-loves-and-hates
======
gruseom
Surprised this isn't on the front page. It combines two of my favorite things,
NPR and YC. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels that way.

NPR makes me mad sometimes but this was good NPR.

Edit: I feel like journalists haven't figured out yet what great sound bites
they can get out of PG. This piece, though, was full of them. The floodgates
may crack...

------
tomasien
This segment was way too short, I was so sad to hear it end when I heard it in
the car earlier today. There was so much more to say!

